# Refinery



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here and I'm looking for a good refinery. Does anyone here know of a reputal gold refinery. I am sitting on lots of gold and I need to sell it. I'm a stay at home mom that needs cash. I would be extremely grateful if someone would tell me where to go.

god bless


----------



## lazersteve (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,


Are you just looking to sell the gold?

If so I would be interested. PM me some photos.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2008)

Hello Steve,

WEll, actually i started to buy gold and looking for a refinery to start selling it to. You seem to know your stuff... do you know of a good refinery for me to start selling to? I am looking for one in new york.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 28, 2008)

What form is the gold in? If it's marked coins or bullion you don't need a refinery. Ebay, coin shops and individuals with cash will buy gold for spot or higher.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

Also, if it is wearable jewelery, you may well get above spot if someone takes a fancy to it.


Otherwise, I highly recommend either Steve or http://www.aragold.com Aragold pays 98% of spot on gold and they are very fair to deal with--every time I've dealt with them I've gotten what I expected (well once more, the market really went up  )


Edit: fixed link, thanks Scott!!


----------



## agpodt77339 (May 28, 2008)

I have e-mailed ARA probably about 10 times over the past 2 months, but never got a response. I have a couple ounces of karat gold, and a pound or two of sterling I want to send in, but I'm not sure if I have to contact them first. Do you think I could just send it in and include my address, name, e-mail, payment method, or should I keep trying to contact them?


----------



## Lou (May 29, 2008)

They are really bad with email. I tried that once or twice and realized that they do not check it. Calling them works a treat though. Call them up and say that you'd like to set up an account and you have some gold to send in for refining. They're real nice to deal with on the phone. After you've given them your information, send in your material with your mass on it, your name and however you'd like to be paid and when you want to settle.

On bigger lots I just call them and give them my name and tell them that I want to settle that day. I leave instructions on the mass card (a list of what all I send in and their masses) "please process, and call me to confirm the settlement".

Lou


----------



## P_CARROLL (May 31, 2008)

Gotta say ARA is a class act. I dropped some perciptants over there to refine and sell.They treated me right and gave me a copyof the assy report when i asked for it.I wanted it to validate what I was doing on my end.Quick settlements as well even when i got some silver along with my check.


----------



## Platdigger (May 31, 2008)

May I ask what your precips were from?
Randy


----------



## JustinNH (May 31, 2008)

Glad to see I wasnt the only one who sent an email with no reply. Kinda turned me off from usign them, but now maybe I'll send them a call


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone know a good refinery that accepts gold filled, and gives a fair amount for it? I called ARA, and they said they don't accept it.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd be interested in refining it for you.

PM me and we'll discuss the numbers.

Steve


----------

